# A sad story about the lonely tree



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

And quite ironic as well. The Tree of Ténéré, the most isolated tree on the planet. More about the tree. Is was in the Sahara desert and the nearest tree was over 120 miles away. They had been officially watching it since the 1930's. In Nov 1973 it was hit and killed by a drunk driver (no kidding). It begs the question...just how drunk do you have to be to hit the _only_ tree for 120 miles :confused1: Here is a picture from 1961.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

They must have been completely wasted, and have some sad luck to hit the only thing for miles. Cool story.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

i wonder what they did with the tree remains?


----------



## David K (Oct 9, 2007)

I thought alcohol was against the religion in that part of the world.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Sadly, this is what they replaced it with, interesting 'sculpture':huh:.


----------



## David K (Oct 9, 2007)

That photo proves that alcohol is STILL involved.


----------



## Night Mill Bill (May 7, 2008)

That is pretty depressing. That 'sculpture' kinda makes it worse.

I guess they could always try planting another tree.

I'd hate to be the guy in charge of watering it, though.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

That's too bad about the tree.Did they say what kind it was?Had to be tough to live out there in those conditions.


----------



## Night Mill Bill (May 7, 2008)

I looked up the tree on Wiki.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tree_of_tenere

It was an Acacia, and had roots over 30 meters long. Pretty amazing. And sad that its gone.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

I've known of this post Daren sent it to me a long time ago. I felt the urge to post after sharing this story with many people. The feelings are all the same as was posted by others. "Really how drunk do you have to be?" is the question that every one echos.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

The article said this was the SECOND time it had been hit by a truck. 

How did they know it was drunk Libyan? Was he braggin about it? Did his friends turn him in? Did he file a police report for his insurance company to fix his truck? :huh: 

Anyway, what a MORON.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd like to see the truck that hit it. Most trees that get hit around these parts by drunks just kinda chuckle. That statue is pathetic. Somewhere, Charlie Brown is laughing.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If it's the only tree for 120 miles...why not run into it.


----------



## junkhound (Nov 6, 2009)

I guess it was so remote that it was the only thing that 
"Murphy's Law" could attach itself to.

junkhound


----------

